# Tesla Model WHY



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15APM5BtlD0

hasnt this car already been made ?


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes, Model X


Tyler


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

The Model Y is proposed as a smaller SUV than the X since its based on the Model 3 platform and mechanicals with similar options (pack sizes, drive trains , etc)
I guess it should also be significantly less costly than the X which is based on the Model S platform.


----------

